# Router lathe



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

I was wondering if anybody here has try a router lathe before..Thinking about buying one. This one is made by Canwood..

Hickory


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I tried the legacywoodworking.com model 1200 at a wood expo, it was pretty impressive. If I could only justify the cost.......

Doug


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

This one from Canwood is about 150.00 Ca dollars, not a high end unit, but may be ok for the hobby woodworker..

Hickory


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Guys I hate to rain on your postings but this is thread is mis-posted. Only reviews of tools belong here.... Please read the sticky posts:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=1145

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thread moved.


----------

